# circuito para controlar capota de auto



## JulioLema (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola, que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y resulta que tengo un peugeot 306 cabriolet y al mismo no le funciona la caja negra que controla el sistema electrohidraulico de la capota. Quisiera hacer un reemplazo de la misma puesto que no la consigo. Me ayudarian? No se casi nada de electronica pero me encantaria intentar hacerla. Resulta que la capota se abre o cierra mediante 3 hidraulicos que tienen 2 sensores cada uno (estos sensores mandan a masa cuando esta abierto y cuando esta cerrado el hidraulico). El motor tiene a su vez 6 valvulas que controlan el paso del aceite hidraulico a cada hidraulico (3 para la apertura o sea una para cada uno de los hidraulicos y 3 para el cerrado de los mismos hidraulicos) que trabajan con 12 volts. Lo que necesitaria es un circuito que haga esta secuencia:

Para abrir la capota que me mande 12 volts al motor siempre. A su vez que le mande tambien 12 volts a una valvula determinada hasta que el sensor del hidraulico mande a masa y ahi recien se corte la alimentacion de esa valvula para pasar 12 volts a otra valvula y asi sucesivamente. Es esto posible? que necesitaria? Desde ya muchisimas gracias por su ayuda. Julio Lema.-


----------



## ciri (Oct 27, 2007)

no es fácil, pero tampoco imposible,,

te diria que trates de hacer algun diagrama del funcionamiento, poque asi en forma de texto es mas difícil de entender.

Diagrama lo como puedas, y de a apoco te irán ayudando!


----------

